#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  ищу комнату в 1-2х комнатной квартире

## Millerinna

*москва
*
ищу комнату в одно- /двухкомнатной квартире.

на мой взгляд, полупустая квартира много лучше бабушкиной. знаете, она даже может быть немного удалена от станции метро или быть в мо. хотя в идеале - синяя зеленая серая ветка метро. на долгий срок.

жить хочу с взрослой соседкой, не экстравертом-первертом, без странной склонности к нежданным гостям.

< 15000 rub.

спасибо!)

miller.inna@gmail.com

----------


## Буль

Желаемый город, как обычно, любой?  :Wink:

----------

Bob (20.04.2012), Wyrd (20.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.04.2012)

----------


## Бо

Что тут гадать? И так ясно - это город Мумбаи. Ведь там есть синяя и зеленая линия метро. МО - Мумбайский Округ. Очень удобно. И до Дхарамсалы рукой подать. 15000 рупий это 8850 рублей.

----------

Wyrd (20.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012), Юй Кан (20.04.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Желаемый город, как обычно, любой?


Человек написал хотя бы в мо,я так понимаю это означает Московской области,значит город Москва,хотя может быть и Мурманская область. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Человек написал хотя бы в мо,я так понимаю это означает Московской области,значит город Москва,хотя может быть и Мурманская область.


Или Магаданская область. А ещё во Франции город такой есть, Мо.

----------


## Мансур

Не, ну вот вы странные. Скажите, ну кто будет искать квартиру не в Москве, кто? Это же абсурд какой-то!

----------

Wyrd (20.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012), Шавырин (21.04.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Не, ну вот вы странные. Скажите, ну кто будет искать квартиру не в Москве, кто? Это же абсурд какой-то!


Почему же?Я например не стал бы искать квартиру в Москве,я там пожил,как то совершенно не впечатлило,обычная большая деревня

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Вне Москвы жизни нет. Существуют теории, что какие-то примитивные формы жизни могут существовать и за пределами МКАД, вирусы, мхи, лишайники... но это все на уровне догадок. Объективных подтверждений пока никаких.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (21.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вне Москвы жизни нет. Существуют теории, что какие-то примитивные формы жизни могут существовать и за пределами МКАД, вирусы, мхи, лишайники... но это все на уровне догадок. Объективных подтверждений пока никаких.


А Вы доверьтесь субъективным  :Big Grin: .

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.04.2012)

----------

